# What are the origins of SJWs?



## AnotherForumUser (Aug 25, 2017)

We've been cataloging the psychotic antics of them for years on here as they've relentlessly tried subverting whatever movements and subcultures they possibly can and silencing whoever goes against their ideological orthodoxy. But where exactly did they come from? I honestly never even thought people like these could exist 5-10 years ago. Like, what's the ground zero for all this insanity, and how did they even manage to sneak into tech, media and so many other similar institutions?


----------



## Positron (Aug 25, 2017)

Bad education.

Children brought up learning too much about their supposed rights and not at all about their responsibility.
Children being told they are special no matter how fucked up they are.
Children not used to being told, "no, you can't do this".
Schools letting students to get away with rules, for fear of lawsuits or hurting the bottom line.
College fuck ups being told there is no truths, just interpretations, and that power permeates everything.


----------



## millais (Aug 25, 2017)

The abolitionist movement of the antebellum era


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Aug 25, 2017)

Art school


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 25, 2017)

kids not being bullied enough in school


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 25, 2017)

Being put in time out/corner/bedroom rather then getting their asses beat good and proper.


----------



## Water-T (Aug 25, 2017)

Positron said:


> Bad education.
> 
> Children brought up learning too much about their supposed rights and not at all about their responsibility.
> Children being told they are special no matter how fucked up they are.
> ...



Kids being taught that everything is black or white, with no middle ground, as well as "criticism = hate". Pointing out the flaws in an ideology, religion, belief, etc is automatically construed as an act of hate and violence. 

Tumblr infecting people with the idea that your race, gender, or sexuality should be the only defining trait - not what you do, or how you treat others. Tumblr also teaching teens that you can have 75 genders, including those based on imaginary creatures, inanimate objects, and people that have been dead for years.

Twitter, YouTube, and Facebook demonstrating that there is only one correct way of thinking, and those that have "wrongthink" need to de-platformed by any means necessary.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Aug 25, 2017)

It kinda started in the 80's when Parents began bringing their children with a sense of entitlement more often than not.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 25, 2017)

just watch this video


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2017)

The same mentality that led to Valerie Solanas' SCUM Manifesto plus tumblr.

Except whereas to be Solanas and have your message heard, you actually had to go out and shoot Andy Warhol or something.

Now, you have a cozy little cult of like-minded fuckwits and can spew this nonsense while being a complete NEET shut-in.

SJWs aren't new.  Their ability to swarm and spew their nonsense on a global scale is.  And tumblr is their evil hive.

As Rene Descartes said, "Individually we are weak, like a single twig, but as a bundle we form a mighty faggot."

Ironically, while they're horrified and appalled at 4chan, they do exactly the same shit themselves, but they don't have the sense to be ironic about it and not get mad about shit on the Internet.


----------



## polonium (Aug 25, 2017)

Giving women the vote.

In all seriousness, the left is especially bad for being a huge echo chamber completely intolerant of, and unable to comprehend other points of view (there's been scientific studies done on this, it's not just my wingnut opinion). This means they are stuck in a giant feedback loop where all they hear are increasingly batshit insane versions of their idology parotted back at them. Never having your opinions or beliefs challenged is made worse when you factor in the normalising effect that the internet has on stupid opinions and ideas, whereby you can seek out a community of people who have the same delisions as you do, which makes it feel right, unlike if you had the dumb slapped out of you the first time you proposed 60 genders in public.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2017)

polonium said:


> Giving women the vote.
> 
> In all seriousness, the left is especially bad for being a huge echo chamber completely intolerant of, and unable to comprehend other points of view (there's been scientific studies done on this, it's not just my wingnut opinion). This means they are stuck in a giant feedback loop where all they hear are increasingly batshit insane versions of their idology parotted back at them. Never having your opinions or beliefs challenged is made worse when you factor in the normalising effect that the internet has on stupid opinions and ideas, whereby you can seek out a community of people who have the same delisions as you do, which makes it feel right, unlike if you had the dumb slapped out of you the first time you proposed 60 genders in public.



By comparison, the right is known for sitting down and listening to opinions they disagree with.  They never do things like scream "Correct the Record plz go away" or just randomly accusing everyone who is left of Reagan of being open Stalinists.


----------



## polonium (Aug 25, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> By comparison, the right is known for sitting down and listening to opinions they disagree with.  They never do things like scream "Correct the Record plz go away" or just randomly accusing everyone who is left of Reagan of being open Stalinists.


Ladies and Gentlemen, exhibit A


----------



## Godly (Aug 25, 2017)

Water-T said:


> Kids being taught that everything is black or white, with no middle ground, as well as "criticism = hate". Pointing out the flaws in an ideology, religion, belief, etc is automatically construed as an act of hate and violence.
> 
> Tumblr infecting people with the idea that your race, gender, or sexuality should be the only defining trait - not what you do, or how you treat others. Tumblr also teaching teens that you can have 75 genders, including those based on imaginary creatures, inanimate objects, and people that have been dead for years.
> 
> Twitter, YouTube, and Facebook demonstrating that there is only one correct way of thinking, and those that have "wrongthink" need to de-platformed by any means necessary.



Tumblr making people think that it's healthy and beautiful and that you won't die a slow, painful death if you're anorexic or fucking obese.

Like, I'm pretty fucked up, and I openly admit that I fap t technicolored ponies, but the rise of the internet, as great as it is, brought out one of the worst generations yet. And it will only get worse with these people raising children.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 25, 2017)

I think part of it is the rebellious nature of youth. Most Millennials grew up during the centrist Clinton years and the very conservative Bush years. So I think part of the SJW movement is an overreaction to Bush era conservatism while the other parts are post-modernist echo chambers in academics and the media along with good ol' fashioned bad parenting.

That's why I think that the new generation, whether they be called Gen Z, Homelanders, or what have you, are going to be the most conservative generation since the Victorians.

I get the feeling that in the 2020's or 2030's we may see a major right-leaning cultural shift similar to the one that happened in the 1980's under Reagan.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 25, 2017)

*(((LIBERAL ACADEMIA)))*


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 25, 2017)

Minecraft land.


polonium said:


> Giving women the vote.


This but unironically.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 25, 2017)

It was destined to happen the moment people stopped throwing tard babies off a cliff.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 25, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> It was destined to happen the moment people stopped throwing tard babies off a cliff.


:spartancontent:


----------



## fuckaidsrape (Aug 25, 2017)

*I've looked around, here are some theories I have heard.
*


Spoiler



1. SJWism is a product of women's personality traits spiraling out of control.

We must all practice self-discipline or some of our personality traits can become monstrous. The introvert who doesn't discipline himself can easily spend his entire life alone in his room, the extrovert who doesn't discipline himself is overly concerned with other's validation, has no goals or interests other than socializing, never learns how to spend time alone to work on something.

The basic thought is that many modern women have become scared of everything, offended by everything, entitled to everything, etc. To be fair, men can also "let themselves go", hence gangs, murder, war, theft, rape, alcoholism, etc.

The reason why is blamed on everything from government, to social media over-validation, to WKs.

In this theory male SJWs are simply whiteknights looking for sex.

This theory is popular in the "blackpill"(nihilistic, cynical, negative parts of the "manosphere") communities.

2. "shit-test" theory

Women are sick of the safe, quiet, non-intimidating, *hypo*masculine western male. The ridiculous complaints coming out of modern feminism are supposed to push and test the modern male, in hopes that he will stand up and say enough is enough.

This theory is popular on PUA forums, bodybuilding.com/fitmisc, "redpill" sites, and the more positive/self-improvement oriented manosphere communities.


3. Jew/ mind control/ college campus theory.

We've all heard this one, brainwashing of some type is being to women by colleges or jews or somebody.

Popular in the neo-reaction, dark enlightenment, alt-right, whatever, etc.

In my opinion this theory has the least credibility of all.

4. ugly male theory

The theory that women want as much benefit from the government as possible so they don't have to settle with less attractive men for money as women did in the past.

popular with puahaters

This theory isn't good but is still less retarded than the jewish college professor conspiracy theory.



My theory:


Spoiler



Modern humans are simply unhealthy and our unhealthiness has effected our minds. Most of us are sick, literally.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 25, 2017)

They are forged in darkness from wheat harvested in Hell's half-acre, baked by Beelzebub, slathered with mayonnaise beaten from the evil eggs of dark chicken forced into sauce by the hands of a one-eyed madman, cheese boiled from the rancid teat of a fanged cow, layered with six-hundred and sixty-six separate meats from an animal which has maggots for blood!


No, really, I just blame the internet and the generally incoherent educational approaches in this country.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 25, 2017)

vaccines


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Aug 25, 2017)

I think it really started in the 60s, when left-wing politics stopped being about class as the main reason The Man was keeping you down and started being about everything but that being the reason - race, gender and so on. It wasn't the rich v. everyone else any more. You had to be some kind of minority to be truly oppressed.

Of course, it only got totally out of hand with the internet, because that allowed people who would originally have been the town weirdo in their town to band together and say - "Look, we're a minority too!"


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2017)

Godly said:


> Tumblr making people think that it's healthy and beautiful and that you won't die a slow, painful death if you're anorexic or fucking obese.
> 
> Like, I'm pretty fucked up, and I openly admit that I fap t technicolored ponies, but the rise of the internet, as great as it is, brought out one of the worst generations yet. And it will only get worse with these people raising children.



Why the fuck would you say this here?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> just watch this video



I know you may often mock this narcissistic douchebag yourself, but this video is one of the reasons why he has weird Internet fame.  He's totally right in it.  And funny about it, too.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Aug 25, 2017)

I'd say that the origins of the socjus movement are the utopian ideals of equality.
And like every other ideals of equality, it became twisted and diluted to having marginalized minorities being lured with promises of being able to bite back against their "opressors", be them the "burgeoise", the "white cis male scum", you name it.

Internet just amplified that issue.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't know you tell me....


----------



## charmaide (Aug 25, 2017)

Allow me to dip my feet in the water, but I have a feeling SJW-esque ideology surfaced in the 60s (as @Tennis Monkey has said as the left focused on identity scapegoats--does that sound familiar?) but actual SJWs were around since the 90s with the internet's anonymity at the time. They weren't given the proper spotlight until the late 2000s to early 2010s when the LGBT community blew up, alongside racial tensions and fat acceptance; hence their online fetishization with anyone that isn't white and straight while wearing size 26 jeans and a 2XL crop top. Then there's GamerGate, which is a can of snakes by itself--but this event definitely casted a light on them as well.

It really doesn't help that mostly Tumblr, Twitter and YouTube are breeding grounds for this ideology.


----------



## Godly (Aug 26, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Why the fuck would you say this here?


am stronk :powerlevel:

also I have deep seated autistic tendecies caused by being sexually abused by my daddy when I was a fetus


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 26, 2017)

Godly said:


> being sexually abused by my daddy when I was a fetus


Yeah, I'm going through the exact same thing right now.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Aug 26, 2017)

TL;DR: Almost all SJW principles and ideas came out of 60s/70s black power, feminist, and lgbt radical groups. Modern SJW came out of pretty much two things- Fandom on Myspace, LiveJournal, and Tumblr/Twitter, and the diversity initiatives of the late 90s and 2000s.

Before the internet groups were limited in size to whoever ran away to LA or New York, read your shitty gay revolution magazine, and attended your bi-weekly we waz kangs meetings and protests. But with the advent of social blogging not only could you post your intersectionality theories on your own free-to-run blog, you could go into the Buffy the Vampire Slayer LiveJournal community or the Inuyasha roleplay group on Myspace and bitch because someone made a rape joke. In this way whole groups of teenagers and people in their early 20's, who were already accepting (being largely weirdo outsiders themselves) and also somewhat lbgt friendly (given the popularity of slash and also that many were question their sexuality themselves), were exposed to radical leftist ideology. When the shift to Tumblr/Twitter came about the social justice went with it and spread even more, since not just lonely losers were using Tumblr/Twitter. 

At the same time big companies were following the diversity meme. But it wasn't enough to just hire a certain amount of women or minorities anymore, oh no. Now you need gays, and trannies, and diversity officers to tell you to check your privilege. So why not hire the fat he-she with a long and prestigious career as a feminist column writer who was threatening to sue you if you didn't? Your new hires won't complain, they've been trained to feel guilty over the plight of fat black lesbians since they were 15.


----------



## DuskEngine (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Zarkov (Aug 27, 2017)

Godly said:


> Like, I'm pretty fucked up, and I openly admit that I fap t technicolored ponies, but the rise of the internet, as great as it is, brought out one of the worst generations yet. And it will only get worse with these people raising children.


Pony-fuckers and other similarly fucked-up retards will never reproduce. They will quietly die out, forgotten as quickly as they came into the spotlight.


----------



## 2al (Aug 29, 2017)

How do you suppose would this all lead to in like, 10 years?


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 30, 2017)

once upon a time, heinrich marx had sex with a dog...

oh wait, that's how communism started....wait, what's the difference?


----------



## sbm1990 (Aug 30, 2017)

Syaoran Li said:


> I think part of it is the rebellious nature of youth. Most Millennials grew up during the centrist Clinton years and the very conservative Bush years. So I think part of the SJW movement is an overreaction to Bush era conservatism while the other parts are post-modernist echo chambers in academics and the media along with good ol' fashioned bad parenting.
> 
> That's why I think that the new generation, whether they be called Gen Z, Homelanders, or what have you, are going to be the most conservative generation since the Victorians.
> 
> I get the feeling that in the 2020's or 2030's we may see a major right-leaning cultural shift similar to the one that happened in the 1980's under Reagan.



I can honestly see things being more conservative again in the 2020s. Everything, including politics is controlled by trends, and everything eventually goes full circle. The avarage person in the next few years is going to become so sick of SJWs and their bullshit, that they're eventually not going to take them seriously anymore, and will thus start leaning towards the right. It's kinda similar to popular music trends where Disco, Hair Metal, Grunge, etc. were very popular at one one point, but people eventually got sick of it, and thus the style faded away, while eventually morphing into something new and eventually regaining that popularity again in due time.



AnOminous said:


> Why the fuck would you say this here?





Spoiler: Because.....



:autism:


----------



## I-chi (Aug 30, 2017)

The tenants of its modern values stemmed from class and racial empowerment movements from the 60's and 70's onward; crafted by students and teachers coming together on campuses back when 'liberal college' didn't mean a shithole of intellectual degeneration. Whatever one has to say about the hippie movement; they had their social experiments, they engaged in *CIVIL* disobedience, they responded mostly in balance against what they saw had become outdated, meaningless, and limiting in a society that had built on the unity of its citizens while rejecting the jingoism of the post-WW2 era and a government that had felt, with 'world police mentality and the draft, was getting in over its head with the meme of "we're the best". The keyword of course being 'limiting', the value of progress is that you're supposed to be fighting for things which everybody can agree would make society healthier and stronger. 

Jim Crow was wrong for disenfranchising an entire race and squandering the potential of its most intellectual and hard working members by consigning them to poverty and second class treatment.

Woman's suffrage and determining the fate of all women in the interest of the nuclear family was, again, deciding for members of a part of the population what their future should be like without giving a thought to what they could contribute.

There were two, and yet these tenants grew to encompass not just race or gender, but sexuality as well. The whole IDEA was simply "Don't tell us how to live our lives, don't label us, and don't expect us to blindly follow you." That, at least, was where the meme of pre-modern Liberalism evolved into the party of color, inclusiveness, free love, and liberation came from; while Conservatism remained the stuffy, upright, posturing, and stoic party of values, status quo, god, and authority.

These ideas took root even after the teachers and activists who first began talking about them long retired, after the Summer of Love was over and those kids living in their unified communities went home, grew up, got jobs and families. This happened of course after the Vietnam war, after MLK's death; the counterculture war was propagated no longer by this movement of unified people *responding* to anything; but by the radicals who 'refused to give up the fight'. Feminism, the Black Panthers; these two movements shifted from the ideas of civil disobedience and protesting into pro-action. Fighting oppression, and how easily the 'oppressor' could be more than the government in those days; your enemy is all around you, in the men who objectify you, in the whites who brought you here and keep you down.

These groups had their moments for the following decades, but as far as greater society was concerned, the fight was over and progress had shown itself for all of their efforts. In conclusion, the pre-modern Social Justice Warrior as we know them today found their roots in these radical elements, crafting a new meme of a 'culture war' that has adapted to fit this newer generation. At first, and well into today, this meme attempted to spread from the classroom in a kind of mirror to its origins in the 60's, and were it not for the Bush Years and the staunch conservative element that had become inherit to the system creating another rejection in the younger populace, and the Occupy movement providing the ecosystem necessary to spread this new idea; I am fairly certain we wouldn't have seen SJWs become what they were for some number of years after, if at all. 

There really is NOTHING new about this beast, it's always been there. But for the narcissism of this new generation wanting to wage a new culture war for the sake of itself; it could have remained stagnant or much more temperate. It's why we hear about all this meaningless crap they harp on about, or why giving any quarter at ALL to these people is expecting that there is some point in which any of them is going to sit down at the table with you. None of them want this to end or desire to progress to some better resolution, because if it did, then they'd be forced to confront to confront the reality of how hollow it and their lives really are.


----------



## UnclePhil (Aug 30, 2017)

Short answer, it started as warm front that blended into a Cat-5 hurricane.

Shorter answer, it's the 21st century hippie movement.

The Millennial children who became SJWs grew up during the eight years and two wars of Bush Jr. They were rebellious teenagers caught up in the antiwar sentiment and the Religious Right's final grasp at lost power.

Many of these kids were not told "no" enough during their lives. They grew up getting participation trophies, stars and hugs, always something for doing little or nothing. Because of constant litigation threats and PR appeal, public schools became useless babysitting services where administrators could do fuck all to discipline horrible children.

Then the kids went to college, where they joined up with all the aqua-haired, pixie shoe wearing hipsters in a continued fight against the Man. The kids were indoctrinated with out-of-context Gender Studies buzzwords as they became convinced that the Reagan Era Old Guard was forcing them into churches. Their ideas infected each other over an echo chamber hugbox otherwise known as "The Internet."

Meanwhile, teenage girls made up words to describe whatever shitty moods they were in that day. These got posted to Tumblr where they were relabeled as "genders."

Finally, Occupy Wall Street happened, the last act before the storm got out of control. The completed SJWs  spawned out of that, solidified in their beliefs that they are right about everything, that equality can be ultimately obtained by demonizing straight white men, and the path to peace on earth is through half-understood Marxist principles.

Ultimately what will happen to the SJW cult is what happened to the Vietnam era hippies. They'll grow up, maybe a little later than they should (Sarkeesian is what, in her fucking 30's?), and learn a number of truths about reality.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 30, 2017)

I've covered this a few times, but it's a combination of factors that led to the rise of Social Justice Warriors. I'll give the cliff's notes version here for your perusal. There is three interlinked causes in particular:

*1. Financial woes of the Millennial generation *

The Millenial generation was on the heels of a generation that, for the first time, really did notably poorer than the generation before it, leading to quite a level of disaffection. While this eventually did stabilize a bit, the job market remained shit, and many millenials grew up in single-parent households or ones where both parents had to work to keep food on the table. A rare third category came from otherwise stable households where parents involved were already firmly in crazytown.

This is true for virtually _every single Social Justice cow we cover on this website_. Seriously, go look.

Regardless of the cause, the results were the same for all three variants: kids getting insufficient discipline and/or experience with consequences, kids being enabled for bad behavior (by equally insane parents), and an underlying belief that the entire system exists to victimize them. After all, when you're at the bottom, it's hard to see above your station. In the case of two of these three, it's not really even the parents' fault. They didn't _choose_ to have to fucking work for a living or get divorced because their partner was an asshole. The problem is that these factors combine to create a ready-made population ready to be exploited by the first amoral prick to get the chance.

Which, of course, leads us to the second cause:
*

2. Tenured psychopaths in academia*
Those familiar with SJW cows have no doubt heard of Yvette Falarca, an absolute fucking maniac who has been in trouble with the law repeatedly for indoctrinating her students and is the head of the group By Any Means Necessary, which most tacitly acknowledge is a cult group. Falarca is still technically employed by the school district in which she works because Tenure means getting rid of her, short of her molesting a child or killing someone, is fucking borderline-impossible.

Falarca is the ur-example of the sort of psychopath that exists in Academia right now, pushing insane postmodernist bullshit, espousing open communism, and doing everything they can to convince their students that the USA itself is evil incarnate and as such needs to be dismantled because white heterosexual cisgender patriarchy or whatever. These are the assholes who tapped into a wellspring of disaffected children and pumped their heads full of cult mentality and Social Justice nuttery. Some blame gender. Some blame race. It doesn't matter. All that matters is that they push the line.

Even better, their doing so essentially perpetuates the cycle - a Social Justice degree is fucking useless for anything except talking about Social Justice. It virtually guarantees a self-feeding circle that ensures that the madness continued to spiral out of control. They do this by essentially establishing that all are guilty of original sin by virtue of being white/straight/whatever, and essentially created a generation of kids that fucking hate themselves and their country of origin without really understanding why.

That is not a unique occurrence. ANTIFA is replete with former and current college professors. Terra is formerly a teacher, and we have fucktons of people formerly or currently associated with education that by all accounts should be allowed nowhere near children or _any_ classroom for that matter.

Worth noting: School districts _tried_ to stop this before it could really get going, but most of the time, they failed. Many of the biggest perpetrators of this _were_ called out, but due to being tenured and having friends in high places, they got away with slaps on the wrist at best, all the while being able to fuck up the lives of your sons and daughters en masse. And the state fucking _pays them_ for this. Even better, as they've gained influence, they're slashing legit programs like STEM for - you guessed it - more Social Justice pesudoscience bibble-babble.

And all of this shit is enabled by cause number three:


*3.  The rise of Social Media.*
Social Media is the tool of these assholes. Despite them accounting for less than 10% of the userbase by most metrics, they have unfathomably large reach simply by virtue of being extremely loud and willing to rally at the drop of a hat, and their establishment in the highest echelons of these platforms means they rule them pretty much implicitly. It is Social Media that lets these assholes dogwhistle to one another and seek ass-pats through virtue signaling. It's Social Media that's used to pressure and keep the few ones with the common-sense they were born with in line, and it's Social Media that's used to apply real life pressure. The biggest one is Twitter - by essentially causing a full-scale Autism-storm, they can try to shut down shit they don't like, push thing sin directions they want, and generally fuck things up for everyone else.


And the ones who fucking put them up to it in the first place, completely insulated from consequences, laugh.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 30, 2017)

@Jaimas and @UnclePhil, you are both completely on the mark and on target.

Hopefully in the next decade or two, we'll cycle back and this whole SJW nonsense will die out. If the 2010's are like the new 1960's, then chances are the 2020's or 2030's will be like the new 1980's where things become more right-leaning as a response to the excesses of the Left in the previous decade.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 30, 2017)

Syaoran Li said:


> @Jaimas and @UnclePhil, you are both completely on the mark and on target.
> 
> Hopefully in the next decade or two, we'll cycle back and this whole SJW nonsense will die out. If the 2010's are like the new 1960's, then chances are the 2020's or 2030's will be like the new 1980's where things become more right-leaning as a response to the excesses of the Left in the previous decade.



Social Justice wrote its own death warrant.

The generation to follow the Millenials are their worst fucking nightmare, and honestly, something _extremely _heartening for anyone who observes politics. The next generation believes in positive social policies - strongly believing in personal liberty and personal choice, with a belief in a decent social safety net (Medicare, Social Security, et al), as well as being very liberal on things like environmental protection. However, at the same time, they are extremely conservative in terms of fiscal policy, on issues like immigration and national security, and believe very strongly in the rule of law. I think in many ways, this results in the consolidation of some of the best traits of both the left and right to create a new center.

They hate identity politics most of all.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 30, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> Social Justice wrote its own death warrant.
> 
> The generation to follow the Millenials are their worst fucking nightmare, and honestly, something _extremely _heartening for anyone who observes politics. The next generation believes in positive social policies - strongly believing in personal liberty and personal choice, with a belief in a decent social safety net (Medicare, Social Security, et al), as well as being very liberal on things like environmental protection. However, at the same time, they are extremely conservative in terms of fiscal policy, on issues like immigration and national security, and believe very strongly in the rule of law. I think in many ways, this results in the consolidation of some of the best traits of both the left and right to create a new center.
> 
> They hate identity politics most of all.



That is something I do look forward to.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 30, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> Worth noting: School districts _tried_ to stop this before it could really get going, but most of the time, they failed. Many of the biggest perpetrators of this _were_ called out, but due to being tenured and having friends in high places, they got away with slaps on the wrist at best, all the while being able to fuck up the lives of your sons and daughters en masse. And the state fucking _pays them_ for this. Even better, as they've gained influence, they're slashing legit programs like STEM for - you guessed it - more Social Justice pesudoscience bibble-babble.



While I'm supportive of unions in general, the teachers' unions are an utter cancer that has done nothing but obstruct any remotely constructive attempt to improve schools or even just keep them from getting even worse.  Look at the disastrous failure of primary and secondary STEM education, largely because teacher's unions relentlessly block any attempt to pay STEM teachers more for what is, frankly, a more valuable skill than Troon Studies or Advanced Basketweaving or the other SJW bullshit on the curriculum as a meal ticket for people who got these useless degrees.

Yes, that's right.  Teachers' unions literally oppose raising the average salaries of their members.

Completely fucking useless cancer, the lot of them.


----------



## friedshrimp (Aug 30, 2017)

80s/90s kids entertainment. Saturday morning cartoons, Disney, etc.

And more junk food and parents spoiling their kids more and more (monthly visits to Disneyland...the fuck)


----------



## SPARKLETWAT (Aug 31, 2017)

Three words:



Spoiler: Dunning Kruger effect



The Dunning–Kruger effect is a cognitive bias in which an unskilled person makes poor decisions and arrives at erroneous conclusions, but their incompetence denies them the metacognitive ability to realize their mistakes. The unskilled therefore suffer from illusory superiority, rating their own ability as above average, much higher than it actually is, while the highly skilled underrate their abilities, suffering from illusory inferiority. This leads to the perverse situation in which less competent people rate their own ability higher than more competent people. It also explains why actual competence may weaken self-confidence: because competent individuals falsely assume that others have an equivalent understanding. “Thus, the miscalibration of the incompetent stems from an error about the self, whereas the miscalibration of the highly competent stems from an error about others.”

Sauce


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 31, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> While I'm supportive of unions in general, the teachers' unions are an utter cancer that has done nothing but obstruct any remotely constructive attempt to improve schools or even just keep them from getting even worse.  Look at the disastrous failure of primary and secondary STEM education, largely because teacher's unions relentlessly block any attempt to pay STEM teachers more for what is, frankly, a more valuable skill than Troon Studies or Advanced Basketweaving or the other SJW bullshit on the curriculum as a meal ticket for people who got these useless degrees.
> 
> Yes, that's right.  Teachers' unions literally oppose raising the average salaries of their members.
> 
> Completely fucking useless cancer, the lot of them.



Well not only that but in states like California is how this crazy commie teachers are allowed to stay and pull their crap. I have also heard from other Kiwis that the teachers union also wields incredible amount of political power so trying to stop them is an uphill battle where the enemy has cannons.


----------



## Wallace (Sep 3, 2017)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> TL;DR: Almost all SJW principles and ideas came out of 60s/70s black power, feminist, and lgbt radical groups. Modern SJW came out of pretty much two things- Fandom on Myspace, LiveJournal, and Tumblr/Twitter, and the diversity initiatives of the late 90s and 2000s.
> 
> Before the internet groups were limited in size to whoever ran away to LA or New York, read your shitty gay revolution magazine, and attended your bi-weekly we waz kangs meetings and protests. But with the advent of social blogging not only could you post your intersectionality theories on your own free-to-run blog, you could go into the Buffy the Vampire Slayer LiveJournal community or the Inuyasha roleplay group on Myspace and bitch because someone made a rape joke. In this way whole groups of teenagers and people in their early 20's, who were already accepting (being largely weirdo outsiders themselves) and also somewhat lbgt friendly (given the popularity of slash and also that many were question their sexuality themselves), were exposed to radical leftist ideology. When the shift to Tumblr/Twitter came about the social justice went with it and spread even more, since not just lonely losers were using Tumblr/Twitter.



More than just the egalitarian principles of the 60s/70s, there's also the reaction caused from the 80s and how that shaped the attitudes of the movement. Check this out if you want to know more.


----------



## SwanDive (Sep 3, 2017)

The hippy movement of the 1960s was revived with the advent of the Internet.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2017)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> Before the internet groups were limited in size to whoever ran away to LA or New York, read your shitty gay revolution magazine, and attended your bi-weekly we waz kangs meetings and protests.



You'd also have to have the minimal social skills to get along with some of these people irl, too, because otherwise you couldn't even print it or have your meetings.  Now you can maintain some audience by just being the most extreme edgelord on some bullshit subject.


----------



## kylie (Sep 3, 2017)

AnotherForumUser said:


> We've been cataloging the psychotic antics of them for years on here as they've relentlessly tried subverting whatever movements and subcultures they possibly can and silencing whoever goes against their ideological orthodoxy. But where exactly did they come from? I honestly never even thought people like these could exist 5-10 years ago. Like, what's the ground zero for all this insanity, and how did they even manage to sneak into tech, media and so many other similar institutions?


Cultural Marxism and feminist grievance politics.


----------

